# Name this Girl.



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

Trying to come up with a short name for my new girl.

She's 13 weeks old and 35 pounds already and is gonna be a big Neopolitan Mastiff.

Shes all wrinkly and blue. :2thumb:


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

princess, duchess, rover?


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

alphakenny1 said:


> princess, duchess, rover?


*Alarm goes off* NO, want something short like 4 or 5 letters. :bash:


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

dave? fanny? bella? blue? beau? boo? lady?


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

i know something short with 5 letters ''dwarf''


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

omg i think i am in love ed she is sooooooooooo cute:flrt:


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

alphakenny1 said:


> fanny?


I like fanny!

Not as a dogs name tho. :lol2:


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

lynneowen1 said:


> omg i think i am in love ed she is sooooooooooo cute:flrt:


Suggest a name then.:notworthy:


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

nicky or kia or sasha *can i pat her:lol2:*


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

If she was mine I would go with Cloud or Storm I think, but I call my dogs odd names, mine are Skye and Wyatt


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Tiny.


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

lynneowen1 said:


> nicky or kia or sasha *can i pat her:lol2:*


Yes you may, I dont like those names tho :lol2:

Shes so young but like a baby bear.


----------



## harryallard (Apr 19, 2008)

bumble
:flrt:
thats actually so cute though
ahhah


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

no matter hun you gonna be sad......................cos i am gonna pinch her mwahahah:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

Athravan said:


> If she was mine I would go with Cloud or Storm I think, but I call my dogs odd names, mine are Skye and Wyatt


I have a habit of naming my pets with people names.

Was thinking about Sadie for her but am gonna take some time to tag her.


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

lynneowen1 said:


> no matter hun you gonna be sad......................cos i am gonna pinch her mwahahah:Na_Na_Na_Na:


She has much loose skin to pinch....so pinch away!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Betsy, Mindy,Ellie. Gorgeous pup:flrt:


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

emily, ellie, sally, tia, megan, meg


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

saff, sugar, roxy, tess, penny, popit, pip, pepsi, fiona (fi for short), dot, fearne, treacle, missy, molly, willow,....i dunno but let me know when you decide she is cute!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

gotta be Fido.. or Blue


----------



## sheldon&shelly (May 13, 2008)

i like 

baby

bear

beaudy (short for beautiful)

boo

by the ways shes just scrumptious


----------



## sheldon&shelly (May 13, 2008)

:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:

i ment to add a few but forgot


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

She is absolutely gorgeous!! 

I'd call her Princess cos i'm soft. 

We used to have a neo when i was a youngster. Many a bruised bottom i had from her jumping up at me and knocking me flying. Great dogs.


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

she is stunning 

i like to name dogs after what they remind me of and where they come from..

for yours i would call her orso (italian for bear) or ursa (latin for bear) :flrt:
you said she is like a big bear :flrt:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

she's a beauty :flrt:


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Mine is a good name :lol2:

She is just scrummy!


----------



## longhaircavies (Jun 21, 2008)

I think Bell, as in blue bell flowers.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

I think Bagpup - as in saggy old cloth dog who is a bit lose at the seams.

Google Bagpuss if you are too young to get the reference :lol2:
Gorgeous baby though!


----------



## Stumps (Aug 31, 2008)

Aw she is so cute !!!!!!!!

Names Jess or Bella


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

i like mush for her :lol2:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

awwww shes gorgeous :flrt: cant think of a name but i want her


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

aww lovley I think she looks like a Mia  
paula


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

Have been thinking hard on ellie.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Alpha Dog said:


> Yes you may, I dont like those names tho :lol2:
> 
> Shes so young but like a baby bear.


 If you like, I will let you use Ursa's name. It means 'bear' in Latin.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

ladyboid said:


> she is stunning
> 
> i like to name dogs after what they remind me of and where they come from..
> 
> ...


hehe
:lol2:


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> If you like, I will let you use Ursa's name. It means 'bear' in Latin.


Or orso or lexi?????????????????????????????????:lol2:

and ellie.


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

you not decided yet ed?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Sweet doggy: victory:.Name wise Baloo as in jungle book baloo who is both blue and a bear.And your new girl is blue and soon to be the size of a bear :lol2:.

The name _Baloo_ is derived from the pashtun word for "bear" :2thumb:.


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

lynneowen1 said:


> you not decided yet ed?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


No not yet, shes deserving of a proper name.:flrt:


----------



## littleminx (Nov 20, 2008)

She looks like a Hetty, keep the pics coming have never seen a neo pup on forums.
Was she expensive?


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

Is she a Bella?


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Alpha Dog said:


> Is she a Bella?


id say so  :flrt:


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> If you like, I will let you use Ursa's name. It means 'bear' in Latin.


 
great minds think alike :2thumb:


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

i like Bella.xxx


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Olay - Doesn't that get rid of wrinkles?:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

Beautiful dog. Call her 

shelby


----------



## littleminx (Nov 20, 2008)

No not Bella I work at a vets and there are thousands of Bellas and she is a bit different so needs a different name.

Love Hetty and Shelby


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

i agree with littleminx, i know about 3 bellas and its quite a common name, i like the names with meanings like ursa


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Mary or Bertha.


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

O god :jump: I'm so confused about what I should call her now. dont want a common name.:lol2:


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

I quite like Matilda.


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

Ursa..........ftw!!:2thumb:


----------



## MISSUNDERSTOOD (Nov 8, 2008)

*wow*

gorgeous dog looks like a TESSA to me


----------



## jayjayoneill (Feb 18, 2008)

jade i like that 1


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

I think Daisy would suit her or Belle short for Bluebell, shes cute :flrt:


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

omg she is gor/geous!! Id got for xena!!


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Just saw you put you didnt like common names so heres some more lol..



Azure
Storm
Nova
Ella
Porcha
Gracie
Niamh
Cali
Truffle
Fleur


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Why does it have to be a set number of letters? Surely the number of syllables is of more importance? I feel you are really narrowing your options and discarding what could be the perfect name just because you only want the name to have X amount of letters in.


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, no guide lines. I dont think Ursa is the right name.

Please suggest more names for this gorg girl.:flrt:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

the right name will click when it comes along


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

ami_j said:


> the right name will click when it comes along


I think your right, I actually forgot Ursa a couple times.:blush:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Alpha Dog said:


> OK, no guide lines. I dont think Ursa is the right name.
> 
> Please suggest more names for this gorg girl.:flrt:


 I agree about Ursa. perhaps because of my Ursa the name seems masculine.
What sort of thing do you like? Italian names? Names of Gods? Warrior names? Nature names? Is there any theme which appeals to you?


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Venus?


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> I agree about Ursa. perhaps because of my Ursa the name seems masculine.
> What sort of thing do you like? Italian names? Names of Gods? Warrior names? Nature names? Is there any theme which appeals to you?


Italian, or anything with meaning.

Something befitting the best dog I ever seen.:blush:


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

Kylie said:


> fearne, treacle,....i dunno but let me know when you decide she is cute!


Are these real names or are you making them up?:lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Alpha Dog said:


> Italian, or anything with meaning.
> 
> Something befitting the best dog I ever seen.:blush:


Well of course 'Bella' is Italian for beautiful and it's also a nice feminine name.
Allegra =Joyful
Cara=beloved
Carina=Beloved little one !:lol2:
Donna=Lady
Dora=gift from god
Lara =cheerful
Leone=lion
Vita=loved one


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Well of course 'Bella' is Italian for beautiful and it's also a nice feminine name.
> Allegra =Joyful
> Cara=beloved
> Carina=Beloved little one !:lol2:
> ...


Bella and Cara are both lovely :2thumb:

Jo


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

mrfluff said:


> Bella and Cara are both lovely :2thumb:
> 
> Jo


I love Bella! its too common tho.

I like Ellie, Bexie, Lexi. *pulls hair out* :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Laka = Gentle 
Nohea = lovely 
Lilo = generouse one 


those 3 are ones that i like they are hawaiian :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

VENUS cos shes beautiful!!!!


----------

